# NEW YORK | Olympia DUMBO | 112m | 369ft | 26 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

No renderings yet, but according to DOB filings this will be the tallest building in DUMBO. 



http://a810-bisweb.nyc.gov/bisweb/J...obnumber=321384364&passdocnumber=01&restore=1



*Fortis secures $92M financing for Dumbo condo project*



> The $92 million loan was provided by Madison Realty Capital, and consists of a $66 million mortgage as well as a $15 million building loan and $10 million project loan.
> 
> Fortis closed on its acquisition of the development site at 30 Front Street last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

interesting massing

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...-school-rise-next-brooklyn-bridge-dumbo/28646


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/06/ex...wer-at-30-front-street-in-dumbo-brooklyn.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

30-60 Front Street Rises Above Street Level in DUMBO, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising at 30-60 Front Street, a 26-story, 74-unit mixed-use project from Hill West and Fortis Property Group in DUMBO.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It's weird that there seems to be no renders for such a uniquely shaped building


----------



## baronson (Mar 26, 2014)

From 1.18.21:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dramatic Curvy Tower Rising in Former Parking Lot Near Brooklyn Bridge in Dumbo


Looking at the site from Old Fulton Street, it appears as if a massive cruise ship is barreling down Front Street.




www.brownstoner.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

photos by *Tectonic*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

renderings






About







olympiadumbo.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow, this looks amazing!


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it's the most perfect place for a highrise because it adds a little visual connection between Downtown Brooklyn and Downtown Manhattan. It should be a nice visual improvement when the two skylines are seen from a bit of a distance.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Olympia Passes Halfway Mark at 30 Front Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Construction has passed the halfway mark on Olympia, a 26-story project from Hill West and Fortis Property Group at 30 Front Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 19:*








Panorama view of skyline of Manhattan the Brooklyn and Manhattan by valentyn semenov on 500px.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

View From Pier 17 by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


DSC_9312-2 by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*YIMBY Scopes The Views From The Topped-Out Olympia At 30 Front Street In DUMBO, Brooklyn*








































































YIMBY Scopes the Views from the Topped-Out Olympia at 30 Front Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY scopes the views from Hill West's 26-story, 401-foot tall, 76-unit Olympia at 30 Front Street, developed by Fortis Property Group in DUMBO, Brooklyn.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/18

Dumbo and Two Bridges by Vadim Rebro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

beautiful.newyorkcity


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Untitled by MyChixpix, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 10:*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC- Brooklyn Bridge by loki95003, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Fortis’ Olympia Dumbo snags $284M refi *
The Real Deal _Excerpt_
Nov 22, 2021

Fortis Property Group scored a $284 million loan for Olympia Dumbo, its 76-unit luxury project.

The loan was provided by G4 Capital Partners and was arranged by Henry Bodek of Galaxy Capital, according to the Commercial Observer. The refinance retires $163 million in construction financing provided by Madison Realty Capital in October 2020.

Fortis acquired the site at 30 Front Street for approximately $91 million in 2018. The Observer reported that construction on the 33-story development is expected to finish some time next year.

More : Fortis’ Olympia Dumbo Condo Tower Snags $284M Refi


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/4










Source : Twitter @ EricEDunn


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brooklyn Construction by Larry Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Two Bridges by James Reade Venable, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/5

Christmas Time in NYC by dcbywayofpa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/18

000427150010 by sir_duncan_ip, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* The hottest new condo amenity? A private playground for kids *
Fast Company _Excerpt_
Dec 8, 2021

Nestled between the Brooklyn and Manhattan bridges along the East River, Dumbo is well known for its loft conversions and bougie vibe. Now, a brand-new, 33-story glass condominium is bringing even more glitz to the long-gentrified neighborhood. Dubbed Olympia, the sail-shaped building comes with two pools, a private tennis court—and a striking outdoor kids area, complete with a shipwreck-theme playground.

Olympia won’t be complete for another year, but with 20,000 square feet of outdoor amenities located on a sprawling terrace, the building is already turning heads. The playground, in particular, includes a custom-designed area with slides, rope bridges, and water fountains. In a city where space is limited, a private outdoor playground remains a luxury, but now that the city’s real estate market has bounced back from the pandemic, buildings are competing for high-paying buyers, and playgrounds may be the latest wow factor.

Olympia was designed by Hill West Architects, and developed by Fortis Property Group, a company with properties across New York, Boston, and Dallas. It isn’t the only building with a private playground in the neighborhood. Not too far away in Downtown Brooklyn, 11 Hoyt boasts a 27,000-square-feet elevated private park, with a butterfly-theme garden and a jungle gym for kids. In Cobble Hill, 5 River Park has a planted playground with a mini bridge and a verdant lawn. And Brooklyn Point, a building that made the headlines last year for its infinity pool on the roof, has a “forest adventure” playground, with a jungle gym and a splash pad just for residents. (The phenomenon extends to other cities, too, like Chicago’s One Bennett Park, a 67-story skyscraper that comes with a two-acre green space, a playground, and two dog runs.)

More : The hottest new condo amenity? A private playground for kids


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Brooklyn Bridge workers by Brooklyn Bridge Stickers, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

New York January 2022 - Phase One XF/ Leaf Credo back by MaxMedia Studios New York - @valeryshpakphotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Luxe Living Turning Dumbo Into World-Renowned Jewel *
_Excerpt_
Dec 24, 2021

In yet another tale of overnight success, Brooklyn neighborhood Dumbo has shot to fame with tourists and home buyers alike, just 235 years after it came into existence.

The enclave whose acronym stands for Down Under the Manhattan Bridge Overpass started as a village called Olympia. later became part of the Parish of Brookland, and eventually a Brooklyn nook within New York City. In recent years it’s transitioned from a district of 19th- and early 20th-century industrial structures into a colony known for art galleries and now a harborage of tech startups. Along the way, as its warehouses became upscale lofts, it’s evolved into one of Brooklyn’s toniest niches.

“Brooklyn was always hip, and Brooklyn always had this cool energy, but I wouldn’t say that ten years ago it was luxurious,” says Fredrik Eklund of the Eklund | Gomes Team at Douglas Elliman.

More : Luxe Living Turning Dumbo Into World-Renowned Jewel


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/11

Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges through the fence on the Williamsburg Bridge. PXL_20220111_214919854 Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Between Two Bridges - South Street Esplanade NYC by John S Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/30

Aerial View, Lower Manhattan, Brooklyn Bridge, Manhattan Bridge,East River, Brooklyn, Queens,, One World Observatory, Observation Deck, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tectonicphoto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*This $19.5 Million Dumbo Penthouse Is Now Brooklyn’s Most Expensive Listing *
Robb Report _Excerpt_
Jan 28, 2022

Move over, Manhattan. Brooklyn’s real estate market is hotter than ever. 

Perched atop the dramatic 33-story Olympia Dumbo is Brooklyn’s current most expensive listing: the $19.5 million Penthouse B. The luxury residential development has 76 condos, but none top this unit, a five-bedroom, four-and-a-half bathroom penthouse spanning 4,298 square feet, including 552 square feet of outdoor space.

Penthouse B is one of just two units with direct elevator access, which opens into a formal foyer. Spanning the entirety of the 32nd floor, the penthouse has a sun-filled living room which is made to feel even larger by soaring ceilings and floor-to-ceiling windows. Unlike most other New York penthouses, this one’s features are thoughtfully separated; for example, the stunning custom kitchen is separated from the living areas, offering plenty of privacy for those who like to entertain.

More : This $19.5 Million Dumbo Penthouse Is Now Brooklyn’s Most Expensive Listing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* YIMBY Scopes Panoramic Views From Olympia At 30 Front Street In DUMBO, Brooklyn *
New York Yimby _Excerpt_
Feb 7, 2022

YIMBY went to check out the views from Olympia, a 33-story residential building at 30 Front Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn. Designed by Hill West Architects and developed by Fortis Property Group, the 401-foot-tall sail-shaped tower will yield 76 condominiums designed by Workstead. The units will come in one- to five-plus-bedroom layouts with sales and marketing led by Fredrik Eklund and John Gomes of the Eklund Gomes Team at Douglas Elliman and Karen Heyman at Sotheby’s. Urban Atelier Group is managing the ongoing construction, Manhattan Concrete created the superstructure, and King Contacting Group is in charge of the CMU work, exterior insulation finish systems, and roofing for the project, which is bound by Front Street to the north, Washington Street to the east, and York Street to the south.

A good deal of progress has occurred since our last update in September, when façade installation had recently passed the halfway mark on the main tower. Now the building is largely enclosed in its system of large windows and dark gray paneling. 
































































More : YIMBY Scopes Panoramic Views From Olympia at 30 Front Street in DUMBO, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/16

r_220317_0361_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220317_1161_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## baronson (Mar 26, 2014)

From 3.18.22:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Dumbo condo tower likely to become Brooklyn’s most expensive *
New York Post _Excerpt_
May 11, 2022

A record-breaker is on the rise. 

Developer Fortis Property Group’s 30 Front St. condominium in Dumbo is still under construction — but already a solid contender for the future title of Brooklyn’s priciest address. 

So far this year, 18 of the luxury building’s 76 units have gone into contract, with an average asking price of $2,458 per square foot, or about $400 more than apartments in Brooklyn Heights’ Quay Tower, the borough’s second most expensive building, the Real Deal reported based on data from Marketproof. 

More : Dumbo condo tower likely to become Brooklyn’s most expensive


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/12

New York City: One World Observatory by Kevin Hackert, on Flickr


----------

